# Interior door handle peeling off



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

If still in the 3yr 36 month coverage....yes warranty....would fall under bumper to bumper.

If out of warranty, new door handles are the only alternative.
Strange occurence though.....chrome delamination is usually the result of high moisture....like car was in a flood high moisture.
The carpets stay wet for weeks or more, moisture condenses on all interior parts, chrome peels.
I will assume you have had the car from new so this is not the case.

Weird though.

Rob


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Repairing a driver's power window on my old Continental was easy, removing the entire interior to hang it up on a line to dry was not.

Are power windows really a convenience? Sure wish my Cruze had manual windows.

Looks like a new inside door handle is around 20 bucks, but bet labor is a small fortune.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi murfthsurf,

I’m sorry to hear of this concern with your daughter’s Cruze. I will be glad to look further into this for you. Please send a private message with your VIN, full contact information, current mileage and dealership name if any extra help is needed. Thank you.

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

I think it's a known issue on all 2011 Cruzes mine is the same way


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

How hard was it to swap out the handles? On my Buick the handles were riveted to the door. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## Tjax (Sep 14, 2012)

My 2013 drivers side did the same. It was pretty sharp, had to be careful not to get cut. Dealer replaced the handle under the bumper to bumper warranty. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Could post a photo, even I can do this, and I am old fashion. 

View attachment 73785


----------



## murfthsurf (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks for all the responses I think I will look into the warranty and see if I can get it fixed. If not replace them anyway she has cut her hand already.


----------



## aquadan88 (May 4, 2014)

I too have this problem. My girlfriend noticed it the other day as she almost sliced her hand on it. It's on the front passenger's side handle. Purchased the car "Used - As Is" from the dealer, and they won't do anything about it. I'd prefer not to have to start taking apart my car apart since I just bought it.

Anyone know of a way to try and file it down or something?


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

The cobalts did this too. I'd just buy new handles.


----------



## 7493rr (May 6, 2014)

I was quoted $150 at a local Chevrolet dealership to replace both of the front door interior handles on my 2011 Chevy Cruze. If I can remove them myself I do believe I'll be headed to a U Pull It junk yard to find replacements or sanding and painting the old ones.


----------



## aquadan88 (May 4, 2014)

Quick update to my problem. My girlfriend suggested trying to put some clear nail polish over it to prevent it from flaking off more, worked like a charm!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## drcruzinma (Oct 6, 2014)

My interior drivers side door handle started peeling last week on my 2011 Cruze that just passed 24k miles. Of course, I first noticed it when I felt a sharp edge. Although my 3yr B-2-B warranty ended a few months ago I still contacted the dealership and asked what they can do about it. I'll post the results when they respond.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

I had this problem on my Cobalt. I cut my hand pretty good getting out of the car at work one day. I ended up peeling it back as far as I could and taking a razor knife and cutting the peeled part off. Hoping my Cruze doesn't start to do this too!


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

7493rr said:


> I was quoted $150 at a local Chevrolet dealership to replace both of the front door interior handles on my 2011 Chevy Cruze. If I can remove them myself I do believe I'll be headed to a U Pull It junk yard to find replacements or sanding and painting the old ones.


I think you'll be out of luck unless there are handles out of an older model that'll fit( I don't think so). I doubt you'll see a Cruze in a U-Pull-It for at least another 5-6 years.


----------



## TravisB (Sep 1, 2011)

*Same thing *

Kristen,

I'm having this same issue and have been regularly slicing my fingers open on the handles. I'm out of the 36,000 mile warranty of course and there has never been a moisture issue like the other post states. I'm guessing I'll just have to replace/repair on my own?

Travis Belisle


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

GM part number 95213025 can find these on ebay with free shipping for under 15 bucks.

Can also file a complaint atL

https://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/ivoq/Complaint.cfm

Is a safety hazard.

Or see if the people at Ask GM section of this board will help you get these replaced for free at your Chevy dealer.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

$150??! Wow. Mine just did this and I actually cut my finger on it twice before I wrapped some electrical tape around it. I must have seen the same one NickD referenced. Bought it and spent 10 mins installing it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Since this is a safety issue I would strongly advise anyone who has this problem to file a report with the NHTSA.


----------



## 203-CRUZER (Dec 27, 2015)

I DO have a spare driver's door handle. If interested pm me.


----------



## Scotch&Dry (Feb 27, 2017)

4piecekit said:


> $150??! Wow. Mine just did this and I actually cut my finger on it twice before I wrapped some electrical tape around it. I must have seen the same one NickD referenced. Bought it and spent 10 mins installing it.


Hi 4piece, I know this is old now but was wondering where you got the install instructions from? Are your handles still working good? Could you tell me which buyer you purchased them from? I am from Australia and same thing has happened to my Holden Cruze but not many options here to get the handles changed locally.

Cheers


----------



## niravsdevchakke (Nov 15, 2017)

I have the same issue with my front right interior car handle. I have a chevy cruze ltz 2011 and the door handle chrome platting is peeling off leaving sharp edges due to which i am afraid somebody will get hurt.


----------

